# Move to Torino



## suddepaws (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I have been offered a job in Torino. At the moment, I am living in Hanoi, Vietnam, and the position would start at the commencement of the new school year, in September 2011. My problem is I have no idea of the cost of living in Torino. I understand that Europe is very expensive (of course compared to 3rd world South East Asia!), but I am curious to know how much I would need to live on without skimping. The salary I have been offered is about 1500euro per month after tax - how does this compare with other's salaries in Italy, and especially in that region? 

I am at a loss here. It would be a huge move, possibly a huge expense, and I really want to hear some first hand experiences before I move onto the next phase of saying a definite "yes."

FYI, I am a single Australian woman, no dependents, not a big spender. I also speak Italian already (or at least enough to get by!)

Thanks so much.


----------



## JBC (Mar 9, 2011)

suddepaws said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been offered a job in Torino. At the moment, I am living in Hanoi, Vietnam, and the position would start at the commencement of the new school year, in September 2011. My problem is I have no idea of the cost of living in Torino. I understand that Europe is very expensive (of course compared to 3rd world South East Asia!), but I am curious to know how much I would need to live on without skimping. The salary I have been offered is about 1500euro per month after tax - how does this compare with other's salaries in Italy, and especially in that region?
> 
> ...


Hi..it depends on what part of Turin,,the city is quite a bit more expensive..What is the town that you would be working at? By the way , it is such a beautiful wonderful friendly town>>>>


----------

